
Ask HN: What is the best solution for storing and serving user uploaded video? - akritrime
I am working on an app where users can upload few minutes long videos. This is my first time I am building something like this and I wanted some advice on how I should go about implementing it. I understand storing media in DB is not the ideal solution and using something like Amazon S3 or Google Cloud Storage would be better. So what should I know before making a decision? It would be a youtube style app where certain users can upload videos and everyone can check it out. The current tech stack I am leaning towards is a NodeJs app with PSQL and Firebase Cloud Storage for storing the actual media files. Does this sound sensible? what are my other options?
======
Findeton
If you want cheap storage, check out backblaze. Otherwise use s3. I want to do
something similar but I need very custom permission/authentication handling so
I’m storing things in s3 and using ec2 instances as a proxy, which can also
help with caching s3 calls (I don’t want to use Cloud Front). In these ec2
instances I basically have a custom Nginx configuration and that’s it.

~~~
akritrime
> (I don’t want to use Cloud Front)

Why? Is this just for cost saving purposes or are there some known flaws?

~~~
Findeton
For me it's costs saving and not depending on any AWS specific technology.

